

Ask HN: Which desk do you use? Which desk Y Combinator use? - magnusgraviti

Just wonder which desks do people use? And which desk Y Combinator use?
======
pg
YC doesn't have desks as such. We have long dinner tables custom designed by
our architect Kate Courteau that some amount of work also gets done at
([http://www.vinodnarayan.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/05/y-com...](http://www.vinodnarayan.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/05/y-combinator.jpg)), and a few conference tables that
are all different.

~~~
magnusgraviti
Thanks for reply! I am big fan of YC so this was really interesting question
for me :) I believe workspace design is very important for great results and
looking at YC backed-startups I was wondering which desk (and not only desk)
are you using.

I'll definitely enter YC with some of my ideas at least ready as initial
prototype (writing this using the moment). I hope I will like it so to make
something similar in future to save this state of startup-spirit.

------
kellishaver
I don't think my exact model is made anymore, but it's extremely similar to
this: [http://www.amazon.com/White-Frosted-Glass-Steel-
Fighter/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/White-Frosted-Glass-Steel-
Fighter/dp/B003VOJOT0)

I've had it for about 5 years now. I like the size of it and it's surprisingly
sturdy, but I'm not overly fond of the glass top, because it's so hard to keep
clean.

------
Toph
This isn't a pic of my actual desk (pulled from Google Images) but its the
exact same desk I have, minus the drawer (was too lazy to take a pic):
[http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4118/5221683438_8716ac1be8_z.j...](http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4118/5221683438_8716ac1be8_z.jpg)

Been using it for the last 6 years. Works great.

------
dangrossman
I don't use a desk. I work on the sofa, on a chaise lounge in the sunroom, on
a folding chair on the patio, sometimes in bed. With a laptop, on my lap. If
I'm tired of sitting, I have a freestanding shelving unit in the sunroom
that's the right height to put the laptop on top of while standing.

------
uslic001
This is my favorite desk:

[http://www.hardwoodfurniture.com/sitting-standing-
computer-d...](http://www.hardwoodfurniture.com/sitting-standing-computer-
desk.htm)

------
Codhisattva
Just switched to a hacked walking desk made from a board put on a treadmill. I
lucked out with the height being about right for typing.

------
BlackNapoleon
How do you make a "Ask HN" post?

~~~
tnorthcutt
Like this: <http://d.pr/i/rMy2>

------
briandear
I personally use a desk called 'Bivi'
<http://myturnstone.com/settings/private-office-2/> As far as YC, perhaps
someone else will know.

~~~
magnusgraviti
Thanks! It looks interesting.

